# DI Box w/Focusrite Scarlett 2i2



## UshinataKawa (May 22, 2013)

So I bought a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 to record DI guitar. The 2i2 has a "Hi-Z" Instrument input, which I use when recording guitar. However, I'm not convinced my dry signal is being sent to my computer as cleanly as I hoped because no matter how much tweaking (surgical cuts w/EQ, high pass, low pass, catharsis, redwirez, guitar hack impulses, tse808, adjust preamp eq, double tracking rhythm, delay on leads, adjusting pickup height, turning pickup around physically, making sure there's no clipping, adjust buffer in LeCab2, make sure mix is 100% in keFir, record in mono) I do, I can't get my tone to sound as good as other people on Youtube. I use LePou plugins. The 2i2 is infamous for clipping (at -3db?), but I can record my guitars fine without clipping. 
Would adding a DI box between my guitar and 2i2 improve my dry signal, or is the DI box only meant to alleviate clipping?
Would this DI box fit my needs?
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/behringer-ultra-di-di100-direct-box?src=3WWRWXGP&gclid=CLWGvsCYqbcCFShxQgodV3oATw&kwid=productads-plaid^34106004122-sku^[email protected]^PLA-device^c-adid^14207119202


----------



## Aztec (May 22, 2013)

The Scarlett series has pretty good and clean preamps. Adding a DI box won't make much difference.


----------



## Winspear (May 22, 2013)

If you are not having the clipping problem, don't bother. 
In fact, DI Box>Mic pre is actually a less 'clean' signal intentionally. It adds the mic preamp transformer to the chain which might colour the sound, depending on the preamp. A Hi-Z input bypasses this in most designs and will be cleaner. Of course, if you're clipping then the Mic pre would indeed be a cleaner option but that's not the case for you. However you may simply prefer the sound of a DI>Pre, yes.


----------



## UshinataKawa (May 22, 2013)

Okay, thanks for the responses guys. I'm poor so you guys really saved me some money.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (May 22, 2013)

Aztec said:


> The Scarlett series has pretty good and clean preamps. Adding a DI box won't make much difference.



My Saffire 6 ran way too hot with the Hi-Z, and I lost a lot of high end running without the Hi-Z that I was able to get back with a DI box.


----------



## UshinataKawa (May 23, 2013)

Narrillnezzurh said:


> My Saffire 6 ran way too hot with the Hi-Z, and I lost a lot of high end running without the Hi-Z that I was able to get back with a DI box.



Oh really? Were you really impressed with the change to the DI box? I'm a poor college student, so I'd only be able to drop some money on a low end DI. Which DI box are you using?


----------

